# looks like im getting good :p



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

title sais it, got my new bow for 3 days now, heres my progress  10 yards, but i dont have access to the range unless I have a ride :bs:

but anyway here they are



















too all you rage haters that is a rage practice head shooting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats allright man! Just um trying to think of what it was, oh ya just keep practicing and get all those arrows touching and/or splitting the other ones.

Oh and I can get my muzzy's to do that at 70 yards man so no sweat!!!!!!! hahahaha!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

show off :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> show off :icon_1_lol:


hey but that's the truth man! and I didn't say I could do that everytime lol!

but keep up the good shooting man.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job! I can't wait for spring to come so I can start shootin' again. There has been to much snow/rain the last couple months to do any shooting outside, and unfortunately, I don't have access to an indoor range.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Nice job! I can't wait for spring to come so I can start shootin' again. There has been to much snow/rain the last couple months to do any shooting outside, and unfortunately, I don't have access to an indoor range.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


haha yeah, thats just my basement but i cant wait to shoot my 30yrd back yard


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ten yards is easy


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Rampage XT is a GREAT hunting bow...Congrats!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arch3r8oy said:


> Rampage XT is a GREAT hunting bow...Congrats!


thanks!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha yeah, thats just my basement but i cant wait to shoot my 30yrd back yard


I guess I'm somewhat lucky since in my yard I can shoot out to 80 yards and actually 90 but then I'm getting near the bike trail that runs past our house.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Ignition Kid, i am also very lucky i can get 90meters (98yrds) in my backyard


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can get up to 128yds from my deck, but i only shoot to 50yds most of the time.. i have know 20-40 from the deck, 50yds down the driveway, 60yds across the yard, 80yds the otherway across the yard. i have a marked 100yd range at my cabin for the summer


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I can only shoot about 40yds in my backyard, but I almost never shoot at home. I usually shoot at my cousins house (lives about 1 mile away) and could get 150yds easy if I ever wanted to (don't have enough pins for that! lol).


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I can shoot about 50 yards in my back yard. But I usually on shoot out to 40. Sounds like some of you have some big back yards haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> I can shoot about 50 yards in my back yard. But I usually on shoot out to 40. Sounds like some of you have some big back yards haha.


your tellin me haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I guess I'm somewhat lucky since in my yard I can shoot out to 80 yards and actually 90 but then I'm getting near the bike trail that runs past our house.


 I'm really lucky. I live on a farm so I could shoot up to 500 yards if I wanted to.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'm really lucky. I live on a farm so I could shoot up to 500 yards if I wanted to.


try it with a walmart arrow! that would be fun. measure how far the bow can shoot.


----------

